# Cookie Had A Spray Bath...



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

...and Bailee accidentally joined in.  He didn't want a bath when i tried to mist him, but he wanted to be close to Cookie, so he ended up all soggy too.


















Whooo!!! Water!!!


















*hugs* Check out my bath buddy!!



























*whack* Ow! Cookie what are you doing!!









*hmph* Last time i try to keep her company









*blush* Hehe, sorry Bailee!









"Cookie Cookie Cookie" - he obviously forgives her for hitting him on the head.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

thats such a nice sequence of photos...
Bailee must really love Cookie to brave a shower when he dosent want one!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> Bailee must really love Cookie to brave a shower when he dosent want one!


 Yes, he does! And she's beginning to appreciate his affections too. It's very cute watching him follow her around like a puppy dog.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! I loved the photos, especially how Cookie kept whacking poor Bailee hehe.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww they are soo cute together.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its nice to see Cookie finally appreciating him ..hehe


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I LOVED the captions  Bailee getting hit over the head by cookie, but forgave her in the end! :lol:


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol Bailee is such a warrior for the girl he loves....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photos  I love the one where Bailee got bonked in the head too


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...only a real man would get soaked for his lady...and hit by airplane wings..lol -They look adorable!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! I love the phrase Airplane Wings


----------

